# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  مشکل invalid imagelist index - دلفی XE8

## hmdknight

سلام
موقع برنامه نویسی برای اندرویر توسط دلفی XE8 - multi device app این پیام خطا مرتبا ظاهر میشه:

Invalid ImageList Index

در حالتی که فقط یه کامپوننت button هم روی فرم هست این مشکل رو دارم.
توضیحات خطا هم به این صورته:

[507A7424]{vcl220.bpl  } Vcl.ImgList.TCustomImageList.Delete (Line 664,"Vcl.ImgList.pas"+2)+$1C
[0CC0E98C]{MultidevicePreview220.bpl} DesignPreviewFrm.TfrmDesignPreview.UpdateThumb (Line 744,"DesignPreviewFrm.pas"+50)+$8
[0CC0E597]{MultidevicePreview220.bpl} DesignPreviewFrm.TfrmDesignPreview.TickTackTimer (Line 653,"DesignPreviewFrm.pas"+27)+$7
[5073D11F]{vcl220.bpl  } Vcl.ExtCtrls.TTimer.Timer (Line 3093,"Vcl.ExtCtrls.pas"+1)+$E
[5073D003]{vcl220.bpl  } Vcl.ExtCtrls.TTimer.WndProc (Line 3051,"Vcl.ExtCtrls.pas"+4)+$7
[50172D80]{rtl220.bpl  } System.Classes.StdWndProc (Line 16882,"System.Classes.pas"+8)+$0
[507CB41F]{vcl220.bpl  } Vcl.Forms.TApplication.ProcessMessage (Line 10352,"Vcl.Forms.pas"+23)+$1
[507CB462]{vcl220.bpl  } Vcl.Forms.TApplication.HandleMessage (Line 10382,"Vcl.Forms.pas"+1)+$4
[507CB795]{vcl220.bpl  } Vcl.Forms.TApplication.Run (Line 10520,"Vcl.Forms.pas"+26)+$3
؟؟

----------


## golbafan

مشکل غیر معمولی هست

یک پروژه جدید ایجاد کنید و مجدد تست کنید

----------


## hmdknight

> مشکل غیر معمولی هست
> 
> یک پروژه جدید ایجاد کنید و مجدد تست کنید


این کارو چند بار انجام دادم. معمولا اول که برنامه باز یا ایجاد میشه، کمتر پیش میاد. بعد از یه مدت که کار میشه و مخصوصا در حالت design پیش میاد.

----------


## golbafan

احتمالا یا نسخه دلفی مشکل داره و یا شما یک کامپوننت مشکل دار روش نصب کردین

----------

